# TN acreage wanted



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

I am looking for about 5 acres or so with house in TN prefer an area not too far from Nashville. I know this is a tall order because $ in area for land is high. Will consider fixer upper.


----------



## lunagardens (Jul 17, 2005)

I hate to share since I wanted to pursue it for myself, but it just cant be done for me right now.It is in Waverly, Tennessee- which is north west of nashville- looks about 1/2 hour to 45 minutes depending on roads. I'm not sure if this is what you were looking for when you posted your ad so...
the ad reads:
"This turn of the century house is in need of some minor repairs, but has great potential. The 3 bedroom, 1 bath farm house has 2200 sq ft, hardwood floors and stone foundation, and is situated on 5 acres. The land has abundant native plants in a naturalized setting, with a creek bordering the property. More acreage available, up to 40 acres, price negotiable.
Outbuildings include a barn."
the price in the email sent to me was $75,000
I checked up on the schools and they seem to be above average.
the link to the ad with pictures and contact info is : 
http://nashville.craigslist.org/rfs/341683885.html 

on it there is a phone number. I have had no luck with getting an answer during the day, maybe best to call after the dinner hour.
Hope it helps! _sulking from envy..._
Tammie


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

Luna Thanks for posting this. It is almost ideal but not exactly what I was looking for. The house looks like it needs a bit more fixing up then they are saying. I might pursue it however just to get a few more details. I cleaned out my PMs because I did get a notice you had tried to contact me. Thanks again

Susan


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

bump


----------



## sewing nana (Oct 18, 2002)

Is 1 3/4 hours from Nashville to far?


----------



## Paula (Jun 3, 2002)

I sent you a PM.


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

Paula and Sewing I sent you both PM s THANKS


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

Still searching if you know of anything. Would like something close to Franklin, Springhill, or that area but within a 1/2 hour or so of those areas is do able too.. Needs to be at least 5 acres or about. Something I can keep chickens, goats, horses.


----------



## sewing nana (Oct 18, 2002)

Good Luck....Costly area


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

check out www.valleymls.com

It goes up into Pulaski, Lewisburg, and maybe would be close enough to 
Spring Hill. also find Butler Realty in that listing, they do more of the TN stuff and might have something N. enough for you

Angie


----------



## Tareesa (Oct 16, 2006)

Try this website: www.realtracs.com this lists all listings with an MLS number. Much easier to use and navigate than realtor.com. I wish it was nationwide and not just for the middle TN area.

Also: www.unitedcountry.com


----------

